
Ask HN: Do I need business insurance? - bobblywobbles
I&#x27;ve formed my own LLC, am the sole owner and have nothing public available for my business yet (website&#x2F;product&#x2F;etc). I am not advertising&#x2F;selling because my product development is not yet done, do I need general liability insurance?
======
halfbrown
It's a personal decision, but to be honest you should talk to a lawyer who is
familiar with the industry your LLC is involved with.

